# Who's heard of Eve?



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

check this out
http://www2.eve-online.com/faq/faq_01.asp
I wanna, but im afraid, I already squander all my free time


----------



## Mayhs (Aug 16, 2005)

my friend plays it and its taken over his life...he says it soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo amazing!!!!!!!

Mayhs


----------



## kaneda (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm not even going to consider it! im trying to cut down on my net time already!


----------



## bendoran (Aug 17, 2005)

if your gonna play eve, read this first, its very funny.

http://static.circa1984.com/the-big-scam.html


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 17, 2005)

> Me: Hi. What would you say if I were to offer you 300 million isk?
> 
> Frosttt: id say it was pretty kool lol
> 
> I wired the credits to him and logged off.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

